# Diablo Blancos ??????



## Aaronj0899 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

Just put deposits down on a male blanco 100% het DB and a female DB,

just wondering what offspring they would produce - i'm still getting to grips with all the genetics

also would it make a difference if the male had been DB not het?

thanks,


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino Blizzard Het eclipse.Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.

X

Talbino eclipse blizzard.Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine 

=

50%Talbino eclipse blizzard.Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.

50%Talbino blizzard HET eclipse.Poly'Het Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.


*BLANCO* just means really white with no pattern.But blizzard are surpose to be really white with no pattern anyway(that's just what they was when they first came out).So i don't know what that's all about there just Talbino blizzards het eclipse.


----------



## Aaronj0899 (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks for replying,

just wondering how would i tell them apart?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Aaronj0899 said:


> thanks for replying,
> 
> just wondering how would i tell them apart?


Now your asking :lol2:.All i can say it's very esay to tell a Talbino blizzard HET eclipse if it has normal albino eyes.*BUT*blizzard has a spanner in the works FLASE eclipse.So expected eyes can be albino eyes,false eclipse eyes(Random),true eclipse eyes(Recessive).

(LIGHT)Talbino eclipse blizzard-AKA-DB.They also come in partial eclipse also.So don't think that if it has full red eye that it's a true eclipse.True eclipse express a clean white washed nose but is bloody hard to see on the blizzard gene.









(DARK)Talbino eclipse blizzard-AKA-DB.They also come in partial eclipse also.So don't think that if it has full red eye that it's a true eclipse.Ture eclipse express a clean white nose but is bloody hard to see on the blizard gene.









(LIGHT)Talbino false partial eclipse blizzard.They also come in full red eye. they will have a darker tone to the nose.









(DARK)Talbino false partial eclipse blizzard.They also come in full red eye(deep in this case).They will have a darker tone to the nose.









Talbino blizzard.


----------



## Aaronj0899 (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks for replying again,

i'm still really confused about telling them apart?
is it if they have 2 red eyes and white nose there full DB
and if they have varying eye patterns they are het DB?

sorry for all the questions, lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Aaronj0899 said:


> thanks for replying again,
> 
> i'm still really confused about telling them apart?
> is it if they have 2 red eyes and white nose there full DB
> ...


 
Yes it is a very confusing area we still have eclipse blizzards to come yet that both eclipse and false eclipse expressing BLACK iris washing.I just hope that the white washed nose is very in you face plain as day.Your main clue is the nose of a eclipse is clear clean white wash's 99% of the time.But it's very,very hard to see on a white washed nose on a albino whitie/pinkie gecko.Eclipse can have full ruby eyes or partial eclipse known to most as snake eyes,Even a smalll amount of eclipse trait expressed.The best way to breed a Talbino eclipse blizzrds(DB's) is to breed two Talbino eclipse blizzard(DB's) together.As this will result in 100%Talbino eclipse blizzard(DB's) offspring.100% of the time everytime no issues and no questioning at all.


----------

